# Silvermain June ~ Oct 1978



## tonymorcom (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi
There seems to be very few references to Silver Line on this site. I only did one trip with them which was on the Silvermain in 1978. Joined in Japan and left in Los Angeles. Would be great to hear from anyone on that trip. We did the conversion from Car carrier to Containers in Singapore.


----------



## clonguish (Jan 24, 2009)

If my memory is right I sailed with you on the "main" and as I too had just left Houlders did we not send Batch a post card?
Conversion was done in Japan and a Norweigan ship the Borgistad was being converted at the same time


----------



## tonymorcom (Oct 1, 2010)

clonguish said:


> If my memory is right I sailed with you on the "main" and as I too had just left Houlders did we not send Batch a post card?
> Conversion was done in Japan and a Norweigan ship the Borgistad was being converted at the same time


you are probably quite correct but who are you??


----------



## clonguish (Jan 24, 2009)

LOL sorry Duncan McGregor Tompkins I was the Ex4/E along with another guy I belive was called Dave Stanley sailed on the Main for all of 78 cept when I got married in May, sailed Houlders till late 77 when I joined Silver line just b4 xmas 77


----------



## tonymorcom (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Duncan, what a brilliant memory you have. You are quite right about the Borgestad and i have the photo to prove it!

I have just upload some photos to the following link and wonder if you can identify any of the others.

What have you been up to since those days.

Cheers Tony (Wave)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/ppuser/50914/username/tonymorcom


----------



## clonguish (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I am the good looking one with the beard lol and the bloody big cross round my neck LOL


----------

